# Suggestions for Good Plow Truck for 10k - 15k



## MoreSnowInCanad (Jan 23, 2009)

Looking to do mostly driveways and maybe some small lots. I would also like to be able to put a salter on there.

Looking for truck that is very reliable and can handle the strees of plowing well.

Somebody told me the Ford Ranger is a good truck for plowing driveways but doubt it.

I rather hear it from the people out there day in and day out, if you were starting over what would you do?

Feel free to add you suggestions for plows as well.


----------



## RangerDogg (Jan 13, 2009)

Well rangers are good trucks to get started with for driveways and small lots and you can add tailgate sander .I have plowed small lots and driveways for years with one easy to turn great on gas .You can get a curtis homepro 7 a homesteader 65 or 74 i believe or a snow dogg 68 0r 75 .I own a 05 ranger4.0 4x4 with the 68.Go to truck picture forum and look under ranger small rig s you will see some great trucks.


----------



## SKYNYRD (Jan 13, 2009)

depending on how much cash flow you have you may want to consider getting a truck that never had a plow and get one installed on it. i'm not saying there's no good used plow trucks already set up but plowing really does a number on the truck, especially the front end. you need something that's going to be dependable so that you're not breaking down. a ford ranger would be good if you were only going to do a couple of driveways but if you're going to try and get a decent amount get at least a good 1/2 ron truck. a better choice would be a 3/4 ton. full tons are great but could be more expensive to fix depending on what breaks. keep reading the posts on this site. there's a lot of valuable info on here. don't forget about the search feature either. best of luck to you and welcome to plowsite:salute:


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

you could find hundred of good plow trucks as of now...

a Ford Ranger is not one of them...They are very limited in what blades you can mount on them, as well as the weight they can hold...plus if you ever graduate from doing driveways, you'll need a bigger truck to do the work involved with commercial accounts.

Go with a f250/350 or a GM 2500 or 3500..you could go dodge as well.

Try to stick with no larger than an ext/supercab for the truck. 

And don't get a dually.

I just bought a 04f250 diesel with a basically brand new Hiniker blade already installed on it for 16,433 out the door. 104k


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Well your kinda contradicting yourself... in some threads u say your gonna be subbing, and now your going to be doing driveways and small lots.... Most companies dont sub out thier driveways and crap like that...but hay, I said most..... It really depends on what u WANT to do... A half ton chevy with a 4.8 works amazing for smaller stuff like your talking about... But then i have my 3500 dmax and its not so great for doing stuff like that... I do LARGE commercial with that truck and thats why i bought it.... but you can never go wrong with a diesel...... get the shortest truck as possible, dont even look at a crew


----------



## Lencodude (Dec 30, 2008)

Get a fullsize 1/2 ton, reg cab, shortbox with a V8 of any of the makes and you will be set. Not saying anything bad about S10 and Rangers or similar truck but not enough weight and power for the heavy or wet stuff.


----------



## C.Solan (Jan 20, 2009)

You evar look at Jeeps, I mean they are good for drive ways and small lots. you could put a boss V on there and be set.


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Triple L;753684 said:


> Well your kinda contradicting yourself... in some threads u say your gonna be subbing, and now your going to be doing driveways and small lots....


Wow you picked up on that? You defend him in other threads. When I questioned it.


----------



## CarCrazed4Life (Dec 5, 2005)

03+ Jeep Wrangler Rubicons 4.0L 4x4 for a Small SUV.
00-04 Dodge Dakota 5.9L 4x4 for Compact Trucks.
01+ Chevy Silverado 6.0L 4x4 or 04+ Dodge Ram Hemi 4x4 w/o 20s for 1/2 Ton Trucks.
99-02 F250 SuperDuty 4x4 7.3L Diesel for 3/4 Ton Trucks.

For Plows:
Wrangler - Sno-Way 22 7'6" w/ DP
Dakota - Sno-Way 26 7'6" w/ DP
Silverado/Ram - Sno-Way or Boss V
F250 - Sno-Way Mega (once they fix all the bugs...)

JMO off course, but should be at or below your price range for many of them.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I would recommend a 2000 GM old body style 3500 single wheel regular cab long bed. Price is right, design is durable. Chevy Vortec 350 and 4L80e transmission is a great drivetrain. The one ton frontend is much stronger than a half ton. Pretty manuverable without extended/club cab. Plus, you won't be limited to what size sander you can run. I agree to find one that has not plowed. Plowing IS tough on trucks, as well as the salt corrosion. Get one without a plow and you can get whatever setup you want. There may be one or two threads debating what brand or type plow to get...............


----------



## MoreSnowInCanad (Jan 23, 2009)

Triple L;753684 said:


> Well your kinda contradicting yourself... in some threads u say your gonna be subbing, and now your going to be doing driveways and small lots.... Most companies dont sub out thier driveways and crap like that...but hay, I said most..... It really depends on what u WANT to do... A half ton chevy with a 4.8 works amazing for smaller stuff like your talking about... But then i have my 3500 dmax and its not so great for doing stuff like that... I do LARGE commercial with that truck and thats why i bought it.... but you can never go wrong with a diesel...... get the shortest truck as possible, dont even look at a crew


My first year I plan on subbing for most of my work, I have a connections with someobody who has 500+ residential contracts and he subs out all the work.

I also plan on picking up some small lots from people I know.

I do not understand what is so difficult to understand?

You seem to make extra effort to find fault in people, and look for conflict... I could be wrong....

Thanks for the help regardless.


----------



## MoreSnowInCanad (Jan 23, 2009)

Lencodude;753730 said:


> Get a fullsize 1/2 ton, reg cab, shortbox with a V8 of any of the makes and you will be set. Not saying anything bad about S10 and Rangers or similar truck but not enough weight and power for the heavy or wet stuff.


I have not been looking at too many 1/2 tons.

Finding a truck with a short box and regular cab? but isn't that a special order?

Maybe a Dakota?


----------



## MoreSnowInCanad (Jan 23, 2009)

C.Solan;754650 said:


> You evar look at Jeeps, I mean they are good for drive ways and small lots. you could put a boss V on there and be set.


Do you have one? How do they hold up under the stress of plowing?


----------



## MoreSnowInCanad (Jan 23, 2009)

2COR517;754791 said:


> I would recommend a 2000 GM old body style 3500 single wheel regular cab long bed. Price is right, design is durable. Chevy Vortec 350 and 4L80e transmission is a great drivetrain. The one ton frontend is much stronger than a half ton. Pretty manuverable without extended/club cab. Plus, you won't be limited to what size sander you can run. I agree to find one that has not plowed. Plowing IS tough on trucks, as well as the salt corrosion. Get one without a plow and you can get whatever setup you want. There may be one or two threads debating what brand or type plow to get...............


How is that in fuel? I plan on using the it as my daily driver as well.


----------



## MoreSnowInCanad (Jan 23, 2009)

CarCrazed4Life;754780 said:


> 03+ Jeep Wrangler Rubicons 4.0L 4x4 for a Small SUV.
> 00-04 Dodge Dakota 5.9L 4x4 for Compact Trucks.
> 01+ Chevy Silverado 6.0L 4x4 or 04+ Dodge Ram Hemi 4x4 w/o 20s for 1/2 Ton Trucks.
> 99-02 F250 SuperDuty 4x4 7.3L Diesel for 3/4 Ton Trucks.
> ...


Why not suggest the ford 6.0L or the 5.4L? Just curious?


----------



## CarCrazed4Life (Dec 5, 2005)

MoreSnowInCanad;754834 said:


> Why not suggest the ford 6.0L or the 5.4L? Just curious?


The new 6.0L diesel have had there fair share of issues. The older 7.3L arer less efficient, slower but bullit proof. The 5.4L is too anemic in for the F150 let alone the F250s.

I think you need to figure our what kind of plowing you want to do, and what kind of plow you want and find the truck that fits.


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

MoreSnowInCanad;754831 said:


> How is that in fuel? I plan on using the it as my daily driver as well.


If you looking for a decent fuel milage truck in your price range. I have to say the F250/350 with a 7.3 is your best bet. They will get close to 20mpg and you wont be in a postion that your truck isnt big enough. Subing to driveways is the worst by the way. find a place that wil stick you in a parking lot for the entire storm. Easier on truck on no pone calls wondering when you going to get to a certain driveway.

This has the Fisher mounts on it 
http://boston.craigslist.org/sob/ctd/1032944077.html

http://boston.craigslist.org/sob/ctd/1030491776.html


----------



## CarCrazed4Life (Dec 5, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130287513034
99 F350 Diesel 7.3L 4x4 Short Bed w/ 8' Fisher plow for $8k including plow...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260361973617
03 Silverado. Has the 5.3l instead of the 6.0l but comes with plow... still the F350s the better truck compared to this, couldn't find a more competitive truck and plow.


----------

